# hit 6000 miles for the season today



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

6 months riding and 6000+ miles. 1000 a month. a personal record. i probably have hit every road in sussex county worth riding, a bunch in warren, morris and southern NY.
8000 total looks possible before I trade the bike in for my snowboard.
foliage is starting to get nice.
a couple pictures -
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625060370934/show/


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

NJcycler said:


> 6 months riding and 6000+ miles. 1000 a month. a personal record. i probably have hit every road in sussex county worth riding, a bunch in warren, morris and southern NY.
> 8000 total looks possible before I trade the bike in for my snowboard.
> foliage is starting to get nice.
> a couple pictures -
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625060370934/show/


Nice pics!

You can't ride in winter? Snow/ice?


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks. i snowboard as soon as the resorts open and until the last day they close so mid Nov through early Apr I do not cycle.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

NJcycler said:


> thanks. i snowboard as soon as the resorts open and until the last day they close so mid Nov through early Apr I do not cycle.


i won a snow board from monster energy drink, but needs to be mounted, my nephew busted his collar bone boarding last year and me busted my collar bone bike 2 years ago

congrats on the mileage:thumbsup:


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

NJC-Congrats on reaching such a milestone. That ab****ely deserves acknowledgement.

Godd Luck

PS. nice pics also


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

NJcycler said:


> 6 months riding and 6000+ miles. 1000 a month. a personal record.


Nice work, Congrats... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I am at 6,700 miles for the year, I will have to see how it goes to see if I can make 8,000 miles by the end of the year.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

wow 6700. I am sure you are well over 7000 now. I just hit 7028 miles yesterday. 8000 is possible but not likely since I am planning on breaking out my snowboard mid November. my guess is somewhere between 7500 and 8000 when I put the bike away. 
looking forward to snowboarding.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

6,000 in 6 months is impressive! I've been at 7500 - 7800 miles as an annual total for the past few years (and it looks like I'm on track for almost exactly 7500 this year) but that's a 12 month total: I ride through the winter and don't do any "legit" winter sports.

Congratulations!


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats to all of you high milers!!
Great work!!
I'm riding 500 miles month and thought that was pretty good. I am a piker compared to you guys.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Unemployment for the summer so lots of time to cycle. Seasons I am working I am in the 5000 to 6000 range. I probably will never reproduce a season with miles like this again.


----------

